# Rats needing homes in Muncie, IN from a large rescue operation



## Alirat (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi all,

The local animal shelter in Muncie, IN shut down a gross pet shop over the weekend and confiscated all of their animals including 50ish rats. I spent several hours today over at the shelter sorting through them all and was able to separate the males from the females as well as sorting through and arranging them in generic age groupings. There are males and females of varying ages and colors and all seemed to be surprisingly friendly despite the conditions they came from (and I handled EVERYONE today). Health-wise, most were in pretty good shape. They were not cleaned at the pet store and were housed in cedar bedding (ACK, I know!), so they may be a bit sneezy and could have mites. I didn't check for mites while I was there, but ick, cedar. While I was there, the staff cleaned cages and put newspaper down for them instead. I bathed a few of the extremely dirty kiddos too. These kiddos are all in ten gallon tanks, so they need to find them homes soon so they can be more comfortable. There is one momma with a litter of 8 pups also. The pups all have hair and looks as though their eyes just opened. 

Again, I'm looking for people that might be interested in adopting some of them. I've also contacted a few rescue groups in hopes we can get everyone out and in more comfortable environments soon. The shelter is not equipped for rats, but they are doing the best they can. I'm just so glad they shut that nasty place down and got them into safety!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

EARPS and 7th Heaven may help.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

7th Heaven has retired but I do recomend you contact her to see if she has any contacts or connections that can help.


----------

